# New Holland Pro Rotary rakes



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody running one? Went to the NH dealer down a county today and while there looked at the ones they had sitting on the lot, had the single rotor 3114 and the dual rotor side delivery 3223 but no center delivery 3226. Was kind of impressed at first until I seen they are made in the Czech Republic by Knerverland. To be honest only thing by Knerverland I've seen was a six basket tedder that had seen much better days and even if it wasn't beat to crap I still wouldn't have been impressed by it.

I'd go with the center delivery most likely but don't like the lack of any kind of splitter like my wheel rake has with the center kicker wheels. If they'd come out with something as an option for the center delivery like the powered splitter that Vermeer uses on their R2800 then I'd think a lot harder about a rotary rake, may or may not be a New Holland though.

http://www2.vermeer.com/vermeer/NA/en/N/equipment/rakes/r2800_twin_rake


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm running the taarup 9071S which is the same as the kvernland which is the same as the 3223. Mine isn't new by any means though. They've been selling these rakes for several years before they started adding NH decals.

I'm very pleased with the functionality of it. Of course, I'm comparing it to a double bar rake train so it ought to be better! 

Mine is welded in several places. I don't know whether to blame that on weakness of build or having lived too rough of a life. Maybe some of both. The outer half of the tine arms is only held on by one pin. I'm sure they get sloppy. Mine was already modified by the prior owner to be held by two bolts. Much more stable. Can't take the arms off for transport now but I'm used to wider equipment. It's no big deal.

I definitely like that the rotors, even though they have walking tandems, also have gauge wheels. (One for the front rotor, two on the rear) It hugs the ground beautifully and gets all of the crop.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 3114 and a 3223, I like them both. They are not heavy built, but I think that may be better. Both rakes seem to float across the ground and pick all the hay up. Had Pequea's before and they were horrible. Heavy built but rotor shafts would bend easily.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have the 3114 pro rotor. 
Everything holding up so far, but on.y a year old. 
There's a stand off to rest the PTO shaft on when you aren't using the rake. 
If you forget to lower the stand and hook it up to the tractor, then lower the rake,it'll bend bend the PTO shaft.
Ask me how I know.

The jack is a POS. it's not big enough to raise the tongue up to hook to a truck for transportation. The jack stub, which is bolted to the frame, was bolted on mine in such a way that the jack sits at an angle and when the rake is in the raised position, it puts so much strain on the jack that the rake wants to tip forward! This eventually ruined the jack (bent it).

IMO, its not well designed in these 2 areas to hold up for a long time. 
Rest of the rake seems fine.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> The jack is a POS. it's not big enough to raise the tongue up to hook to a truck for transportation. The jack stub, which is bolted to the frame, was bolted on mine in such a way that the jack sits at an angle and when the rake is in the raised position, it puts so much strain on the jack that the rake wants to tip forward! This eventually ruined the jack (bent it).
> .


Because it's designed to unhook it with it lowered. To be able to unhook it with it raised or lowered, add another mounting point for the jack. Adding it in front of the existing one will also make your current jack more than long enough to hitch to a truck. There should be both mounting points out of the factory, but it's a $3 fix.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Like this:


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Because it's designed to unhook it with it lowered. To be able to unhook it with it raised or lowered, add another mounting point for the jack. Adding it in front of the existing one will also make your current jack more than long enough to hitch to a truck. There should be both mounting points out of the factory, but it's a $3 fix.


Kind of pathetic for the cost of this rake that they don't do it from the factory. Very inconvenient. If its a $3 fix plus the time/cost of welding, THEY should do it, not me.

Lots of times I want to take the rake from one field to another. I don't like that it has to be in lowered position. It forces you to remove all the rake paddles. I know its safer that way, but when you're only moving it a 1/4 mile, its not necessary. So if the rake is in down position, the rake tines can hit bumps and get bent.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey, I said it should get delivered that way. But big picture, adding one jack mounting knob is easier to do than destroy your jack whether they should have done it or not. If you're only moving it 1/4 mile, that's what tractors are for.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Hey, I said it should get delivered that way. But big picture, adding one jack mounting knob is easier to do than destroy your jack whether they should have done it or not. If you're only moving it 1/4 mile, that's what tractors are for.


I think the big picture is when you pay that kind of money, you shouldn't have to get a welder and your wallet out on a new, expensive rake. Sorry, but that's inexcusable. The jack itself is a POS, too. 
The PTO shaft stand should at least come with a spring that pulls it out of the way so it doesn't stick up if you forget and destroy an overpriced driveshaft. 
I swear these "engineers" that design farm equipment probably never picked a tomato in their life. Not all of us have one tractor for every implement. If they knew what it was like to have to switch implements, they'd design attachments to be a little more convenient to attach/detach.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I think the big picture is when you pay that kind of money, you shouldn't have to get a welder and your wallet out on a new, expensive rake. Sorry, but that's inexcusable. The jack itself is a POS, too.
> The PTO shaft stand should at least come with a spring that pulls it out of the way so it doesn't stick up if you forget and destroy an overpriced driveshaft.
> I swear these "engineers" that design farm equipment probably never picked a tomato in their life. Not all of us have one tractor for every implement. If they knew what it was like to have to switch implements, they'd design attachments to be a little more convenient to attach/detach.


I'm sure they don't really want you towing it around with a pickup so, as much as the extra mount is a great practical idea, it's not going to be the kind of thing that they're likely to add. It's your rake now. If you want it, do it.

If you don't like to pto stand, take it off. If we blamed all damage resulting from forgetfulness on engineers, manufacturers would have so much hassle they'd stop making equipment entirely.

They do a good job raking. If the gearboxes hold up and the machine lasts a long time, I think we'll all be happy. If the biggest complaint or issue with them is jacks and pto stands, it's probably a good sign that they're a good piece of machinery.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I'm sure they don't really want you towing it around with a pickup so, as much as the extra mount is a great practical idea, it's not going to be the kind of thing that they're likely to add. It's your rake now. If you want it, do it.
> If you don't like to pto stand, take it off. If we blamed all damage resulting from forgetfulness on engineers, manufacturers would have so much hassle they'd stop making equipment entirely.
> They do a good job raking. If the gearboxes hold up and the machine lasts a long time, I think we'll all be happy. If the biggest complaint or issue with them is jacks and pto stands, it's probably a good sign that they're a good piece of machinery.


If they don't like me towing it with a truck, then why did mine come with tail lights, turn signals and brake lights? To warn a squirrel that I'm turning right into the next hay windrow? 
And why make the tines removable? So I could bring it in my living room?

The PTO stand could have a $1 coil spring attached to it to pull it back when you get in a hurry. It could save hundreds in potential driveshaft damage. Stupid design. If I remove it, like you suggest, the driveshaft slides apart and ends up falling off.

I'm sorry, but I'm not willing to be complacent with stupid designs and cheap manufacturing when im paying that kind of money. There should be 2 jack hubs. You are living proof of that because you added one!!!

Another complaint: I like the fact that they make retainer rubber bands to keep the user from losing hair pins, but mine only lasted 2 weeks then the nubs broke off. Why not make them from some thin SS cable like a quality jack made by a real Quality factory, not one subcontracted in the China !!! Who wants a Chinese jack holding up a 10-20,000 piece of equipment?

I'm beholden to no manufacturer, not New Holland, not Kubota, not Vultra.
Nobody. 
When someone builds something STUPID, I'm going to point it out to help other potential buyers. Not be some suck up that has to justify his/her expenditure of a ton of money to make himself feel better.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> If they don't like me towing it with a truck, then why did mine come with tail lights, turn signals and brake lights? To warn a squirrel that I'm turning right into the next hay windrow?
> And why make the tines removable? So I could bring it in my living room?
> 
> The PTO stand could have a $1 coil spring attached to it to pull it back when you get in a hurry. It could save hundreds in potential driveshaft damage. Stupid design. If I remove it, like you suggest, the driveshaft slides apart and ends up falling off.
> ...


So you can tow it behind a properly equipped tractor and go through narrow gates. But if you want to invite it over to watch tv, that's ok too.

Your pto won't magically slide apart if the stand isn't there. Equipment was made for decades without them.

Yeah, added a jack position. Farmers have been modifying equipment since equipment has existed.

I at least like your stainless cable idea.

Name calling isn't necessary.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I didnt call you any names.

"Your pto won't magically slide apart if the stand isn't there".
Go out to your rake and let the driveshaft hang without sitting on the stand. The front of the driveshaft will slide off the rear portion and fall on the ground.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I didnt call you any names.


I read over that twice and I didn't see any name calling either ;-)


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't know, he kept calling some guy name Jack some pretty awful stuff.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dill said:


> I don't know, he kept calling some guy name Jack some pretty awful stuff.


Well that Jack sounded like he deserved getting called a POS.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Think it was "you don't know Jack"


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Well that Jack sounded like he deserved getting called a POS.


That's what my dad used to say. "You probably deserved it". Looking back he was probably right about all the time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

How do you say "jack" in Chinese?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw a New Holland 6 basket tedder yesterday at the NH dealer (much to my surprise). Now I have really no idea what a good tedder should look like, but it looked to be built pretty stout. I wonder who really made it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I saw a New Holland 6 basket tedder yesterday at the NH dealer (much to my surprise). Now I have really no idea what a good tedder should look like, but it looked to be built pretty stout. I wonder who really made it.


Kvernland. 
SVFHAY has one. Hopefully next week I do too.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Kvernland.
> SVFHAY has one. Hopefully next week I do too.


Well come out to Colorado and get it. Actually I wonder if someone ordered it in specially. It wasn't really sitting out where the other hay implements are displayed. I only saw it because I was driving back to where the dealer keeps their twine. I've seen little 2 basket tedders at the Kuhn dealer, but I have never seen a big tedder on any dealer lots around here.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> I saw a New Holland 6 basket tedder yesterday at the NH dealer (much to my surprise). Now I have really no idea what a good tedder should look like, but it looked to be built pretty stout. I wonder who really made it.


A great Tedder should be green but not JD green. 

Something like this:









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awSynfzQ6gI&list=UUPAR4rxGJNYlQIu7snVQ2nw


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

If it looked like this Kvernland.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> If it looked like this Kvernland.


Yep looked just like that


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I almost bought that unit, but dealer wanted ~$20,000. 
I thought the Pequea at $5,000 less was a better value.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> Kvernland.
> SVFHAY has one. Hopefully next week I do too.


If you mean a new one we need to talk about tires. The 4 on the outer rotors are JUNK. 3 of the 4 were flat from rough cord rubbing a hole on tube within a week of use. Other tires are fine, different brands. New Holland does not warranty tires. My dealer bought new Carlisle tires for me and another customer with a 4 rotor machine Awesome dealer who has come thru many times for me. I would own fewer NH pieces if it weren't for him. Called his cell at 5 pm July 4th and had parts in my hand for disbine by 9 pm.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I almost bought that unit, but dealer wanted ~$20,000.
> I thought the Pequea at $5,000 less was a better value.


$20,000 for a tedder huh? Not worth it for me at all.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> $20,000 for a tedder huh? Not worth it for me at all.


This one was around $60K. Sold to some guy not too far from here.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/22114-went-to-a-dealer-sat-and-saw-the-biggest-tedder-weve-ever-seen-with-photos/?hl=tedder


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SVFHAY said:


> If you mean a new one we need to talk about tires. The 4 on the outer rotors are JUNK. 3 of the 4 were flat from rough cord rubbing a hole on tube within a week of use. Other tires are fine, different brands. New Holland does not warranty tires. My dealer bought new Carlisle tires for me and another customer with a 4 rotor machine Awesome dealer who has come thru many times for me. I would own fewer NH pieces if it weren't for him. Called his cell at 5 pm July 4th and had parts in my hand for disbine by 9 pm.


I noticed that, too. It had either BKT or some Chinese crap on it. 
My Pequea came with Carlisle on it.

I'm just insulted anymore by anything these companies do when it comes to bolting Chinese crap on a piece of American farming equipment. 
Not saying I don't have my fair share, either. I think my old Pequea Tedder had Chinese gearboxes. 
Helll, Deere bush hogs have Chinese boxes on em. 
Looked at a new appalachian trailer and it has a bulldog hitch "made in china" on it. 
My older used appalachian trailer I bought has a US made hitch. My tires are Chinese.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Actually the tires in question are made in Europe. Ital????? something or other. The tires say made in EU. Tedders that came in later this year came with Chinese tires and have caused no problem at all.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

mike10 said:


> Actually the tires in question are made in Europe. Ital????? something or other. The tires say made in EU. Tedders that came in later this year came with Chinese tires and have caused no problem at all.


yup, made in EU. So what are they doing about them there?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I am going to submit a warranty with NH. While normally NH does not warranty tires in cases where there are not dealers or distributors in the US they have been known to pay for the repair. We shall see. I have done quite a few repairs so far. Not all the tedders with these tires have caused a problem, yet.


----------

